# A little help with my workout routine



## a111begin (May 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
 I can't afford going to the gym, so I decided to workout at home. I'd like it if you could help me build my routine. What I have in mund is:

 1 - push ups and dips alternately (one set of push ups and then one set of dips X3) and afterwards 3 sets of sit ups.

 2 - rest

 3 - 4 sets of Pull/chin ups (I begin each set by doing pull ups and when I can't lift myself I finish the set by doing a couple of chin ups) and afterwards 3 sets of sit ups. 

 4- rest

 5 - rest

 and after 5 I go back to 1 and repeat the routine.
 I also run from time to time, about twice a week, but I don't have any intended days for that.

 What do you think?


----------



## Dtownry (May 6, 2014)

Two good resources for body weight type exercise programs you can do anywhere:  I have used both in my life.

http://www.stewsmith.com/


They both sell programs and books.  They take an enormous amount of balls but you will be fit as hell.


----------

